# معهد يعطي دورات لحام تحت الماء



## redarrow (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
أردت ان اسأل لو أحد عنده فكره عن وجود مكان في دولة الكويت يعطي دورات لحام تحت الماء . والسؤال الاخر هل يوجد مكان السعودية يعطي دورات في اللحام تحت الماء ولكن في فترة قصيرة , حيث أنا مهندس وأعمل في الكويت .
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاضل المطيري (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ..... اخي يمكنك السؤال هنا عند اصحاب هذا الموقع
portal.appledive.net مدرسه غوص في الكويت عسى ان يفيدوك مع خالص تمنياتي لك بلتوفيق.
اخوك
فاضــــــــل المطيري


----------

